# Moar Input - Sandy Bridge & Sandy Bridge-E Overclocking Progression Tool



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2012)

So, I got sick of using pen and paper and forgetting the settings used for the overclocks I achieved. I decided to make myself an application for tracking all the settings easily, which can then be dumped to a RTF document for review/safe keeping.

Here is a screenshot of how my application looks. (Notice the name I gave it...  )







This application was made for owners of Sandy Bridge and Sandy Bridge-E platforms.
This is in no way a replacement for the apps we normally use for checking temps, voltages, speeds, etc. 
Moar Input just makes taking overclocking notes a lot easier.

---------------

Moar Input v1.0
Released 3/29/2012
Download

Enjoy!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting.  Does this automatically grab the settings from the system?  It would be ultra friendly and easy to use if it did.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2012)

Needs to have separate listing for VCCSA(System Agent). SNB, IVB, and SNB-E all have seperate VTT/VCCSA power domains. Some boards even have multiple VTT voltages.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Interesting.  Does this automatically grab the settings from the system?  It would be ultra friendly and easy to use if it did.



Currently no, its simply an easier way to take notes.
One day it may. I'm looking into all sorts of plans for this little app. 



cadaveca said:


> Needs to have separate listing for VCCSA(System Agent). SNB, IVB, and SNB-E all have seperate VTT/VCCSA power domains. Some boards even have multiple VTT voltages.



Ahhhh, I forgot about that one! Thanks dave, I'll add it in and update the link. (Later tonight)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2012)

Ooo, I could use this on my old Clarkdale machines. Does it support P55/h55 also?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ooo, I could use this on my old Clarkdale machines. Does it support P55/h55 also?



Its just a documenting tool so yes you could use it theoretically on ANY chip you want to keep documentation of the OC you have.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2012)

Well yeah true. I could just pick any old CPU in the list then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well yeah true. I could just pick any old CPU in the list then.



Mine was quite easy LOL


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2012)

BTW, in case you guys (and future users) didn't know, you can opt out of selecting the process model and just type in whatever you want. This app is just a bunch of text box fields that let you enter data, its easy peasy.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 30, 2012)

What language did you program it in Johnny5?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 31, 2012)

Kreij said:


> What language did you program it in Johnny5?



Was programmed in c# Kreij.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool. You should be able to get some information automatically through WMI, but some of the low level stuff may need to be done with unmanaged (C++) code stubs/methods.
Have fun and if you get stuck you know where to find us.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 1, 2012)

That's the plan. Wmi has some useful namespaces but I'm going to have to dig around to find the best way to get accurate temps and voltages.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 1, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Enjoy!



Nice job! 



Kreij said:


> Cool. *if you get stuck you know where to find us.*



That's why "You Da Man!".


----------



## Kreij (Apr 1, 2012)

@MW : I meant all the coders on TPU, including you. There are tons of people willing to share their programming experience and expertise here, and I'm damn proud of them for that.

Good job, J5. It's a nice clean looking utility.

Here are a couple of asthetic suggestions (purley subjective, so it's up to you) ..
- Put a few spaces between the titlebar icon and the title to offset it a little. Especially since they are the same color.
- Move the clear and save buttons halfway between the bottom of the tabpage and the bottom of the form to give them a better sense of separation.
- Since you don't have a menu strip so people can do a File->Exit, put in a "Close" button at the bottom too. (I know they can just X out, but I think it gives the interface consistency).

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @MW : *I meant all the coders on TPU*, including you. There are tons of people willing to share their programming experience and expertise here, and *I'm damn proud of them for that*.



Err.. That is what I was talking about buddy..  You showing your love to the fellow coders.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @MW : I meant all the coders on TPU, including you. There are tons of people willing to share their programming experience and expertise here, and I'm damn proud of them for that.
> 
> Good job, J5. It's a nice clean looking utility.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kreij, all very nice suggestions that I will probably act on. 

Expect 1.01 soon.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the nice tool johnnyfiive.  I appreciate it.

What would also be cool is if people could post their 24/7 oc, best oc, etc.

Would be helpful, now that this gives us a standard format.  Thanks again.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2012)

There you go J5 ... output data to a file in BBCode format so people can copy and paste to the forums.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 9, 2012)

If time allows, a new version of moar input should be ready by the end of the week. 
Just small changes, stuff you fellas recommend/suggested will be in the latest release.


----------

